# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Hajde për hajër!

## AsgjëSikurDielli

Hajri e daftë!  :buzeqeshje: 

Ja po e nis edhe une nje leter per ne kozmos, gjer tek jashtetokesoret e mbledhur ne nje kend qe e mban emrin magjik Forumishqiptar.

Eshte mese kenaqesi e madhe te jem ketu, qofte mes atyre qe jane bashkemendimtare te mij, qofte edhe mes atyre me te cilet nuk i ndaj te njejtat besime e mendime. Por, une besoj se kjo eshte formula e ketij Forumi: Diversiteti i madh i kulteve te vogla brenda nje kulture te pergjithshme. 

*Vendlindja/ Vendbanimi* - Une vij nga Kosova. Jam lindur ne Prishtine, ne kohen e Revolucioneve ne Miniature. Jam shkolluar atje, i kam kryer te gjitha shkollat ne Prishtine, dhe kam jetuar per gati tri vjete ne Turqi. Tani jam ne Amerike, dhe ketu mirrem me Shkencat Politike (dua te doktoroj ne ate drejtim).

*Mosha* - Jam i moshuar aq sa te mundem ti perceptoj me qetesi ato te vlefshmet qe thuhen ne kete Forum. 

*Planet* - E them haptaz, synoj Nobelin. Vecse kategorine nuk e kam zgjedhur ende.  :ngerdheshje:  

*Kombi* - Jam patriot i flakte. Nuk besoj ne dhune, madje jam totalisht kunder saj. Por, pasiqe i pata pare trupat e te masakruarve sa endesha maleve te Kosoves, me kishte lindur ideja t'ia nxirrja trute (qe s'i kishin kurre) ndonje shkau... 

*Prejardhja* - Mua me quajne ... ...  dhe sic thashe vij nga Prishtina. Familja ime, ose farefisi vjen nga Gjirokastra dhe vendoset nje pjese ne Peje e nje pjese ne Viti. Pjesa qe i takon Pejes eshte farefisi im me i ngushte, kurse ajo qe eshte ne Viti eshte me e larget. Ndersa prejardhja e vertete, ose vendqendrimi i pare i familjes sime para vendosjes definitive ne Peje/Viti ka qene Perzereni. Prandaj, mund te thuhet se atje jane rrenjet tona ne Kosove.

*Hobite* - Me pelqen futbolli (Europian), shahu, leximi dhe sidomos letersia. Letersine e konsideroj si fundament te shpirtit tim. 

*Fizicus* - Jam diku rreth 1.90 cm i gjate dhe peshoj 79 kg. I kam flokte te zeza ne bojekafe, syve smundem tia gjej ngjyren, kurse kur flas nuk bej levizje te shpeshta me dore. 

Pershendetje njerezore!  :buzeqeshje:  

AsgjëSikurDielli

Post Scriptum - Une dikur isha me nickun StarCraft, por mendova se ne nje Forum strikt shqiptaresh, pseudonimet e huaj nuk do ishin te "qelluar", duke e ditur se i kemi mijera fjale te bukura ne shqipe.

----------


## Prishtinalikja

O my goddddddd, erdh trimi. Po ku je o trim? a sa e bone forumin drite edhe pse o nata. U know hun u look Hott, ska bre me neve prishtinasve vec kush na ka inat. Ok baby muahhh per tani, catch ya later. Kalofsh mire,

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

A spo ma sheh llemben qe e kam pas kokes?  :ngerdheshje:  (po bej drite me te...)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## liliella

kur e lexova titullin kujtova se mos na eshte fejuar /martuar ndonje i forumit. po ti qenke per te te martuar .
te uroj cdo te mire sidomos Nobel. 
lilith

----------


## elda

hi

Pershendetje  mire se erdhe mes nesh.

Bye Bye!

----------


## korcaprincess

pershendetje  :buzeqeshje:  mire se erdhe midis nesh.....prezantim shume i kendshem, te uroj te arrish gjithcka qe synon ne jete ......jeni shume simpatik  :buzeqeshje: 
sinqerisht
gerta

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ju falemnderit shume!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DENIS

MirëSerdhe Në "ForuminShqiptar" Kalofsh çaste të Këndshme Mes Nesh!

me respekt Denisi.

----------


## prettyshkodrane

nice prezantim bukurosh...ja kalofsh mire ketu

----------


## blondina

ohhhhhhhhh mein godddd:e dija qe i ka djemte e bukur kosova por aq shume sa ti se dija por gjithashtu je edhe inteligjent. me pelqeu shume prezantimi yt.je me te vertete per tu simpatizuar.
pershendetje nga blondi-bagabonti

----------


## DHELPRA-DINAKE

befsh qef ktu mes nesh dhe mundohu mos te zihesh shum...peace out

----------


## Bledari

hahahah she dreqi sa simpatik qe je mer do te gjujne gjith gocat tani  :perqeshje:  apo si ke bere edhe floket si iriq hihi

----------


## Prototype

mireserdhe

----------


## Blerim London

mire se erdhe tirmo 

ja kalofshe sa me mire 

te pershendes shum 

M erespekt Blerim (kuksjani )

----------


## StterollA

Mire se erdhe dhe suksese ne Nobel.. do kesh pjesen femerore te jurise ne anen tende 
Apo jo, si thuani ju goca?!!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ju falemnderit te gjitheve!

Duke filluar nga Denisi, Prettyshkodrane, blondina, Bledari, Blerimi, StterollA, dhelpradinake, e gjer tek Prototype!  :buzeqeshje:  

Shume te mire jeni.  :buzeqeshje:  

AsgjëSikurForumi

----------


## Albo

Keshtu ka lezet. 

Tani qe je prezantuar, je zyrtarisht pjese e stafit te forumit.  :buzeqeshje:  Ke harruar dicka ama, te vesh emrin tuaj te vertete ne profilin tuaj. Cdo gje qe ti shkruan, per aq kohe sa shoqerohet nga emri ka me shume peshe dhe vlere.

Me pelqeu prezantimi juaj, uroj qe ta marrin per shembull edhe anetaret e tjere.

Suksese
Iliri

----------


## durrsake4ever

Hallall e ke bo ate prezantimin mo.  Qeke alamet cuni ti....(mashalla).  Good luck me gjithcka qe don te besh ne jete dhe nice pic..lal........Ciao

----------


## durrsake4ever

Ne chicago ti lal????? Me too.......(hmmmmm.......)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ju pershendes te gjitheve.  :buzeqeshje:  

Albo, falemnderit per komplimentet. Durrsake Chicago eshte i madh, ndoshta jemi ne ane krejt tjera? (hmmmm...)

Sa per vazhdim ja edhe nje foto

----------

